# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Differenza fra contributi al diritto e al calcolo?

## matteocaaf

Salve! 
Sono, più o meno, nuovo del forum, quindi vi chiedo scusa se mi trovo nella sezione sbagliata o se, cmq, lo sto mal utilizzando.
Ad ogni modo, mi chiedevo se, nel conteggio dei contributi per determinare il requisito delle 52 settimane in una domanda di disoccupazione ordinaria, nei lavori part-time, bisogna considerare i contributi al diritto o al calcolo. La differenza qual è? Suppongo che quelli al calcolo siano i giorni realmente lavorati..
Vi prego di darmi delle approfondite delucidazioni...
Vi ringrazio anticipatamente e vi auguro delle buone feste  :Smile:

----------


## sannacesco

> Salve! 
> Sono, più o meno, nuovo del forum, quindi vi chiedo scusa se mi trovo nella sezione sbagliata o se, cmq, lo sto mal utilizzando.
> Ad ogni modo, mi chiedevo se, nel conteggio dei contributi per determinare il requisito delle 52 settimane in una domanda di disoccupazione ordinaria, nei lavori part-time, bisogna considerare i contributi al diritto o al calcolo. La differenza qual è? Suppongo che quelli al calcolo siano i giorni realmente lavorati..
> Vi prego di darmi delle approfondite delucidazioni...
> Vi ringrazio anticipatamente e vi auguro delle buone feste

  immagino che i "contributi al diritto" siano quei contributi da versare ai fini pensionistici e i "contributi al calcolo" siano quelli utili per il calcolo delle indennità di sostegno al reddito tra cui la disoccupazione ordinaria.
Quindi, se è giusto ciò che ti ho scritto, immagino che i contributi che ti interessano siano quelli al calcolo e devi considerare quelli versati dal tuo datore di lavoro nei due anni precedenti la domanda di disoccupazione. 
"almeno 52 settimane di contribuzione nei due anni che precedono la data di cessazione del rapporto di lavoro" [cit. sito INPS] 
oltre a questi deve esserci almeno una settimana di contribuzione versata prima dei due anni precedenti la domanda di disoccupazione. 
"almeno 2 anni di assicurazione per la disoccupazione involontaria, vale a dire almeno un contributo settimanale versato prima del biennio precedente la domanda" [cit. sito INPS]

----------


## matteocaaf

io ho però visto un estratto contributivo di un soggetto che è rientrato nella DS ordinaria pur non raggiungendo le 52 settimane nei contributi al calcolo, mentre al diritto le superava abbondantemente, è per questo che mi è sorto un grosso, grossissimo dubbio!

----------


## Studium

In linea di massima sono quelli utili al diritto. In ogni caso si intende sempre utili al diritto e al calcolo *della pensione*

----------


## matteocaaf

> In linea di massima sono quelli utili al diritto. In ogni caso si intende sempre utili al diritto e al calcolo *della pensione*

  non comprendo...perdonami...

----------


## Studium

> non comprendo...perdonami...

  Non sono contributi utili al diritto e al calcolo dell'indennità di disoccupazione, bensì contributi utili al diritto e al calcolo della pensione.

----------


## matteocaaf

> Non sono contributi utili al diritto e al calcolo dell'indennità di disoccupazione, bensì contributi utili al diritto e al calcolo della pensione.

  e da cosa deduci il requisito per una disoccupazione ordinaria?

----------


## Studium

> e da cosa deduci il requisito per una disoccupazione ordinaria?

  I contributi utili al diritto vanno bene. Con un "ma".  
Devi sempre considerare che una settimana, anche part time, viene riconosciuta per intero ai fini del computo delle 52 settimane se, mediamente su base annuale (o, evidentemente, per il minor periodo in cui hai un lavoro e dei contributi), la relativa retribuzione supera il minimale fissato dall'INPS. Altrimenti viene riproporzionata, dividendo la retribuzione totale annua per il minimale settimanale. 
Mi spiego. Nel 2011 il minimale settimanale era di euro 187,34. Se hai lavorato part time tutte e 52 le settimane, devi, sommando le relative retribuzioni imponibili, raggiungere almeno euro 187,34*52 = 9741,68 di imponibile annuo (minimale annuale). Se così non è, si riproporziona. Esempio: hai 52 settimane ma un imponibile annuo complessivo di euro 8000,00. Le tue settimane saranno ottenute dividendo tale valore per il minimale settimanale: 8000:187,34 = 43 settimane utili ai fini della disoccupazione.  
Ciao

----------


## matteocaaf

> I contributi utili al diritto vanno bene. Con un "ma".  
> Devi sempre considerare che una settimana, anche part time, viene riconosciuta per intero ai fini del computo delle 52 settimane se, mediamente su base annuale (o, evidentemente, per il minor periodo in cui hai un lavoro e dei contributi), la relativa retribuzione supera il minimale fissato dall'INPS. Altrimenti viene riproporzionata, dividendo la retribuzione totale annua per il minimale settimanale. 
> Mi spiego. Nel 2011 il minimale settimanale era di euro 187,34. Se hai lavorato part time tutte e 52 le settimane, devi, sommando le relative retribuzioni imponibili, raggiungere almeno euro 187,34*52 = 9741,68 di imponibile annuo (minimale annuale). Se così non è, si riproporziona. Esempio: hai 52 settimane ma un imponibile annuo complessivo di euro 8000,00. Le tue settimane saranno ottenute dividendo tale valore per il minimale settimanale: 8000:187,34 = 43 settimane utili ai fini della disoccupazione.  
> Ciao

  grazie, sei stato chiarissimo! 
Ma in sintesi, si può dire che occorre aver avuto almeno un reddito di €9741.68 nel biennio precedente? (in caso di lavoro part-time)
Diventa comunque difficile, o perlomeno laborioso, per un consulente, andare ad individuare se un soggetto raggiunge il periodo richiesto...

----------


## Studium

> grazie, sei stato chiarissimo! 
> Ma in sintesi, si può dire che occorre aver avuto almeno un reddito di €9741.68 nel biennio precedente? (in caso di lavoro part-time)
> Diventa comunque difficile, o perlomeno laborioso, per un consulente, andare ad individuare se un soggetto raggiunge il periodo richiesto...

  No. Quello va su base annua se l'intero anno è coperto. 
Per ogni anno, o periodo inferiore nell'anno coperto da settimane utili al diritto, verifichi che sia rispettato il minimale di 187,34* a settimana*.  
Esempio: 
2010 hai 23 settimane utili al diritto e il relativo imponibile di euro 5.000,00. Poiché il minimale per 23 settimane, poniamo (avrà un valore leggermente inferiore, ora non vado a cercare quant'era nel 2010, ma vale lo stesso), è 4.200 euro, le 23 settimane sono tutte valide. 
2011 hai 35 settimane utili al diritto e il relativo imponibile è di euro 5.700. Il minimale non è rispettato, ergo riproporzioni: 5700:187,34=30 settimane. 
30+23= 53 settimane, hai diritto alla disoccupazione.

----------


## matteocaaf

> No. Quello va su base annua se l'intero anno è coperto. 
> Per ogni anno, o periodo inferiore nell'anno coperto da settimane utili al diritto, verifichi che sia rispettato il minimale di 187,34* a settimana*.  
> Esempio: 
> 2010 hai 23 settimane utili al diritto e il relativo imponibile di euro 5.000,00. Poiché il minimale per 23 settimane, poniamo (avrà un valore leggermente inferiore, ora non vado a cercare quant'era nel 2010, ma vale lo stesso), è 4.200 euro, le 23 settimane sono tutte valide. 
> 2011 hai 35 settimane utili al diritto e il relativo imponibile è di euro 5.700. Il minimale non è rispettato, ergo riproporzioni: 5700:187,34=30 settimane. 
> 30+23= 53 settimane, hai diritto alla disoccupazione.

  grazie mille! sei stato davvero esaustivo...
per il 2012 sai se il minimale settimanale è sempre 187,34?

----------


## ilariuccia

> grazie mille! sei stato davvero esaustivo...
> per il 2012 sai se il minimale settimanale è sempre 187,34?

  scusate se riprendo la discussione... ma mi e' capitato questo caso:
_ lav. dip. part time- sett. 52 al diritto- 35 al calcolo- reddito supera abbondantemente il minimale annuo inps. 
io davo per scontato che quello fosse una anno contributivo "pieno". Ho ragione? 
grazie

----------


## matteocaaf

> scusate se riprendo la discussione... ma mi e' capitato questo caso:
> _ lav. dip. part time- sett. 52 al diritto- 35 al calcolo- reddito supera abbondantemente il minimale annuo inps. 
> io davo per scontato che quello fosse una anno contributivo "pieno". Ho ragione? 
> grazie

  da quel che ho capito dovresti dividere il reddito imponibile di quel rapporto di lavoro per 187,34 (almeno questo è il minimale settimanale per il 2011) e quel che ti esce fuori sono le settimane utili alla DS

----------


## ilariuccia

> da quel che ho capito dovresti dividere il reddito imponibile di quel rapporto di lavoro per 187,34 (almeno questo è il minimale settimanale per il 2011) e quel che ti esce fuori sono le settimane utili alla DS

  quindi anche per la pensione? 
ma allora " al calcolo" si riferisce solo al metodo che verra' utilizzato per calcolare l'importo mensile della pensione?

----------


## matteocaaf

> quindi anche per la pensione? 
> ma allora " al calcolo" si riferisce solo al metodo che verra' utilizzato per calcolare l'importo mensile della pensione?

  non saprei a sto punto... vediamo che dice Studium...

----------

